# Report: Kings to fire Rick Adelman



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Per ESPNEWS!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Source: Adelman out as Kings coach
By Sam Amick -- Bee Staff Writer
Published 1:09 pm PDT Tuesday, May 9, 2006*









Rick Adelman compiled a 395-229 regular-season record during eight seasons with the Kings.

The Rick Adelman era in Sacramento is over.

According to inside sources, Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie is expected to announce at a 3 p.m. news conference today that the coach who led them to eight consecutive playoff berths will not be back next season.

Adelman has spent eight seasons with the Kings, compiling a 395-229 record in the regular season. His teams were 34-35 in the postseason, never making it to the NBA Finals.

His best season was in 2002, when the Kings won 61 games. 

[More in URL]


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2439143


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> There is also growing sentiment former Bucks coach* Don Nelson* will end his hiatus, possibly as the Kings new coach.
> -- Racine Journal Times


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/scorecard/05/09/truth.rumors.nba/index.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Sources with the Sacramento Kings organization have told News10's Bryan May that head coach Rick Adelman will not be with the club for a ninth season.
> 
> Kings management has scheduled a press conference for 3 p.m.. News10.net will carry the announcement live.


http://www.news10.net/


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

whos don nelson? damn, that's confusing.. i thought it meant donnie nelson.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Video is on:

http://www.news10.net/


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont see the video link anywhere..


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i dont see the video link anywhere..


 View live video of the Sacramento Kings Press Conference

top of the page.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ah i see it, i think im too late... or not?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

hasn't started yet.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Petrie has entered the room.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Became aparent that it wouldn't be feasable to go forward with a contract, mutual agreement, agree to move on.

Thanks him personally and professionally.

Assistants contract won't be renewed, given leave of absense.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Discussions with all the parties led him to believe it wasn't feasable. 

Proud of what Rick has done, Maloofs are proud of what Rick has done.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Adelman has mixed emotions, will have a press conference tomorrow at 2:00PM PT.

New coach will hopefully continue momentum of the last 35+ games.

Not all the players know of the move....


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

No time table for when a new coach will be hired.

Geoff, Joe, Gavin, Rick all came to the conclusion yesterday that it wouldn't work.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

No reservations right now...

Find a highly capable coach, want someone who can coach all the players, not just Artest, and keep the team moving forward.

Haven't thought of any candidates.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Process will take some time, it hasn't even started yet.

Rick has done a ton, but it wasn't enough to continue.

Doesn't think Rick voice was lost on the players


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Conference over.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

There may be something to that connection with Nellie; I heard a couple of months ago that he was talking to the Maloofs, but I didn't think Rick was in trouble - at that time anyway.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

yawn


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Napear thinks that Adelman never got over the Kings pursuing Phil Jackson, and he was just a big of a reason that he won't return next year.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Napes also thinks Adelman will sit out a year...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

...also he thinks Bibby will be the one that will benefit the most, because his relationship with Adelman wasn't the best.


----------



## slyder (May 27, 2005)

I used to be real fond of this organization, now they've gone and done just about everything they could to turn me totally off. 

- Traded Webber
- Ran classless images of Detroit over jumbotron
- Traded for Artest
- And now fired Rick Adelman (thought he did an awesome job, especially this year)

Wowzers, the Kings have quickly gone from being one of my favorite teams to watch, to being a team I really don't like....

But good luck in your coaching search.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Official Press Release 

Press Conference Audio


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Rick has been the coach for so long that i don't even remeber what it is like to watch someone else coach this team. It could work out well, building on our momentum and new defensive mindset, but I think there is a much greater chance that we will regret losing one of the best coaches around. 

:nonono: I do not approve. There has been talk of Nellie. At least he would be experienced, and this is a Nellie mismatch team already, but the idea of Artest playing cneter isn't very appealing. 

Who else is out there? Rudy T, SVG (who I like ok), Paul Silas (who I hate) or maybe Elston Turner? Will Larry Brown wriggle free of another contract? I hope not... Or a Frank/Skiles/Johnson type young, energetic, defensive, ex-player? I'm drawing a blank. I thought they'd keep RA for sure. 

Too bad Byron Scott and Eddie Jordan, both former Kings coaches, arn't available, I like both of them.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Marcos Bretón: Won and done for Adelman: Kings coach's 8 playoff appearances aren't enough to save his job 












> "We just felt it was time to go in a different direction," Joe Maloof told Bee columnist Ailene Voisin. "We're pretty impulsive people. We move quick. Yesterday (Monday), the family talked, we talked with (Kings president of basketball operations) Geoff (Petrie), and figured out what we wanted to do, and I think Geoff was OK with that."
> 
> The end was not surprising for many Kings observers who have spent much of the last two seasons debating whether Adelman would or should receive a contract extension. The agreement between Adelman and the Kings was scheduled to expire in September. As late as Monday, the Maloofs were silent on the possibilities of a new contract for Adelman, essentially sealing his dismissal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Eight is enough: Kings will be moving forward without him


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ailene Voisin: From here, let Petrie be one to call shots 

What they're saying


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What a load of crap... Bye Adelman. There are almost NO coaches out there. The thought of Don Nelson coaching the Kings makes me want to gag...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Feeling his pain: Adelman's family shares emotions of coaching 









Adelman details call that ended job 











> The end of an era likely began months - perhaps even years - ago, with the distant relationship between Adelman and the team's owners at its core. But the pivotal phone call came Monday afternoon, when Adelman and co-owner Joe Maloof took all of five minutes to discuss the coach's future. Adelman - who said the Kings' late-season turnaround and future potential gave him more reasons to return than to depart - expressed his desire to come back, then tried to clear up any possible misunderstandings.
> 
> Namely, he reassured Maloof that he bore no grudges over the saga of last summer, when the Kings contacted Phil Jackson's agent about giving his client Adelman's job. Maloof, Adelman said, expressed his appreciation. Adelman then waited, hoping his instinct that the Maloofs had made up their minds before the playoffs even began was wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Marty Mac's World: Maloofs' handling of decision was gutless 

What about other guys?: The future is murky for the four former Kings assistants. 



> "All I know is I hate (the decision) because we put so much into it, especially this year, and the excitement was back and everything," Turner said. "The job performance just speaks for itself."
> 
> In his 10 seasons as an assistant (four in Portland, six in Sacramento), Turner has yet to miss the playoffs. When the coaching climate was changing rapidly last year, he wondered if his first shot at a head-coaching job was nearing. With the outlook not as bright now, Adelman said he hopes the Kings consider Turner for his job.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Maloofs SUCKED in this situation... No class...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Marcos Bretón: No great player, no title, no coincidence 



> They can hire a new Kings coach who is more "personable" than the old one. Or they can hire a coach who is more "defensive" minded, whatever that means.
> 
> But teams win NBA championships with great players, and the Kings have not had one in 21 years of Sacramento hoops, not a single Hall of Fame talent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> *Joe Maloof Responds*
> Joe Maloof addressed his family's decision to end the Rick Adelman era with the Sacramento Kings on Sports 1140 KHTK.


Audio: (5/12/06) Joe Maloof with the Rise Guys  

Audio: (5/11/06) Joe Maloof on Sports 1140


----------

